# How's this for a sunny?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How's this for a sunfish! And they probably aren't even done growing.

http://www.outdoornews.com/March-20...ential-world-record-redear-sunfish-inArizona/


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow! Would love to latch onto one of those!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Can you imagine that on a fly rod?

I remember catching them at Auburn and they had the most belly fat I've ever seen on a sunfish.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

That's one big "shellcracker".Just waiting for the water to drop so I can hit the creek.Around here two pounders are nice size fish.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

That thing must have really put up a fight! Heck a ten or twelve inch blue gill will even put up quite a battle.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, I'm going to take a trip over thier and bring back a bunch of quagga mussels and throw them in water around here. If that's what's making them big!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Most waters have a good snail population so I would guess it's the long growing season more than the mussels.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Wow, I'm going to take a trip over thier and bring back a bunch of quagga mussels and throw them in water around here. If that's what's making them big!


but if you get caught you won't be able to fish them ever again


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah I'm sure the government would use the federal Lacy Act against anyone transporting exotic mussels across state lines.


----------

